# Graphics contest #37 - Romeo - voting!



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Voting will last one week, closing on April 8. Good luck everyone!

The original:









----------------------
Entry #1:









Entry #2:









Entry #3:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

#3 gets my vote!


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Time's up! Congratulations dmcwlvssr, you get to start the next contest.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Congrats!  

I'll close this voting round now.


----------

